# E-MU 1212M Recording Issues.



## ybrmuggslp21 (Jan 13, 2008)

I would like to take this one step at a time, but I feel this is the first piece of the puzzle.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I recently installed an E-MU 1212M sound card system and am having a hell of a time trying to record with it. 

This is from the _sound_ panel of the control panel:










The sound card shows up there, and playback is working fine, but










it isn't showing up there and I'm assuming it should be, yes?


Thanks


----------



## punkstjimmy (Jan 19, 2008)

Finally someone with the same problem as me. I have been looking all over the internet for someone having simliar issues and how to fix it.

My windows devices looks exactly like yours, it shows up as a playback device but not as a recording device. I am running Windows Vista, and have disabled all onboard audio.

I have emailed EMU support and had little help. I have configured PatchMix how they have recommended with no luck.

Both Sonar and Cubase are ignoring the Emu 1212m as an input device, it is not listed as a choice of ASIO driver in Cubase as the manual says it should be once PatchMix is configured.

I have been trying to get this to work for over 2 weeks now... I could really use some help.


----------



## ybrmuggslp21 (Jan 13, 2008)

Did you download these? I solved that problem a while ago, now it is just issues with Sonar/PatchMix, but I can record stuff.

http://www.emu.com/support/vista.asp


----------



## punkstjimmy (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks, I am downloading them now. This has been driving me insane for 2 weeks, hopefully this download solves it. You say you can record, I assume you mean with Cubase LE yes?

*download has just finished. It says that no updates are required and that my software is up to date? Nothing has installed... and it's still not showing up as a recording device. Any ideas?


----------



## ybrmuggslp21 (Jan 13, 2008)

The only ones I downloaded were the ones that ended with (Install First) and (Install Last). Do you have the docking station? If not, I think those are the only two you need.

I'm actually using Sonar 7 Producer Edition. What are you using for recording? I'm using an ADAT, so that is really all I've tried setting it up for...


----------



## punkstjimmy (Jan 19, 2008)

I have my guitar plugged into my pedal which has a built in pre-amp and my pedal is plugged into the analouge ports.

I have been wondering about the ADAT ports, but im not sure how to go about connecting my guitar and output speakers to them. I'm quite new to this as you can tell. I'm not really sure how to set up my "studio".

Up until I got the EMU 1212m I had been using the windows line in plugged into the headphone socket of my pedal for recording.


And thanks once again, I downloaded the 1.6 drivers, I see now that the 2.0 version is further down.


----------



## ybrmuggslp21 (Jan 13, 2008)

You use the ADAT ports if you have an ADAT. 

Yeah, get those two 2.0's.


----------



## punkstjimmy (Jan 19, 2008)

Ok, it's all installed and recognised as a recording device. Except I still can't use it, when I open PatchMix i get an error message that says 

"You do not have sufficient E-MU hardware to load the session in your system." Did this happen to you? 

When patch mix opens the two blue dots that are in the top left are lit up to indicate both the main card and daughter card are detected.


----------



## ybrmuggslp21 (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah, I get that sometimes. First step is to get your signal to show up in PatchMix, to make sure everything is working. Plug in your guitar and just play around with PatchMix. When you can see a signal in PatchMix, you can trying moving on to Sonar/Cubase/we.


----------

